# small print Logo idea



## Roberts11 (Jul 16, 2009)

hey there, i was considering putting an extra small back print with my company's logo on my t-shirts, but it didnt seem rational cost-wise. my brother proposed that i print iron on at home just for the logo. im sure it would look different but it would save alot of money. any thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't go cheap. Either do it right or don't at all. Iron on will fade faster than silkscreen. It will look like you know what.

And I am not even talking about whether the logo should be on there in the first place. It depends. If it an integral part of your brand, then OK, but use the same method of print as your front design. If it is an advertisement, then leave it off.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I definitely agree with Joe - doing this this will *detract* from the value of the product.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

And using an iron? No don't do it, that's the worse thing you can do.


----------

